

This traffic camera blends in with its surroundings: camouflage in plain sight. - pavel_lishin
http://atohms.wordpress.com/projects/bird-camera/

======
Groxx
Imagine if they get a camera like this to _fly_ to where it's needed. And peck
at random, invisible bits of food. All the crazy people saying the birds were
watching them would have to be re-evaluated.

------
tocomment
I always wondered if you could put a circuit near your license plate that
detects a flash and sets off its own flash to over-expose the image.

It might help at night at least. What do you folks think?

~~~
jonah
I think so. That tech exists in the photo world.

Alternatively, you could cover your plate with a hyper reflective coating
which would likewise overexpose the plate.

~~~
larsendt
I think that exists as a spray. Basically a clear coat, but highly reflective.

I don't know if this one is legit, but I've heard of at least one brand that
is. <http://www.photoblocker.com/>

------
whalesalad
Luckily (California at least) law states that there have to be posted signs
within 300 yards of a traffic camera :D

~~~
FluidDjango
Legislators looking after themselves, most likely. I remember back in the
early Pleistocene era when I lived there that the CHP was forbidden to use
radar (legislators needed to be able to speed back to Sacramento).

If my neighborhood were abused by pink-light violators, I might be tempted to
post _fake_ signs warning of a traffic camera. </confession>

------
eli
Seems unlikely those teensy infrared LEDs are going to light up my license
plate. At least here in DC, there's a giant flashbulb type thing that goes
off.

------
AndyKelley
Brilliantly evil.

~~~
andymoe
It seems it will catch people in order to raise revenue but not stop people
from initially thinking twice about running that particular intersection and
maybe saving a life.

~~~
caf
Until these become so widespread that drivers think twice every time they see
a bird on a wire...

~~~
sgk284
Ah, just what I always wanted... living in constant fear that my government is
watching me.

~~~
arethuza
If it helps, it is probably watching the rest of us as well - even though its
not even _our_ government. :-)

